# Broke out the little arrows tonight...



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ran out of fletched logs tonight and the state indoor starts tomorrow.. Rather than do the dreaded fletch job I just decided; screw it, I'm setting up the little arrows. Sure is fun to watch those little arrows fly even if it was indoor and only 40 yards.. :whoo: 


Sorry to tell all of you being blanketed by snow, I'm going outdoors to shoot tomorrow.. :fear:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You suck.. 

Heck, I shot my little arrows up until this week on 5 spot.. picked up the bow after a break for hunting season, it was setup for ACC's, so that's what I shot with.. :chortle:

Got the new Cat and decided I'd better set it up with logs so I could ensure my 300.. :lol: :wink:

Oh, did I mention it snowed again.. and I'm jealous? :nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ha...beat you too it. I am already shooting little arrows....well I haven't really gotten out to shoot them yet but that's what the bow is setup for :chortle:

I didn't get anymore snow....but it was windy as all get out. If I did shoot outside.....you probably wouldn't have been able to hold on target in the gale force winds....I know if your shot did happen to break with your dot on the target anything bigger then a Nano probably wouldn't hit the target. It was windy boys and girls. :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Set-up this bow...Set-up that bow...yeahh..yeah...yeahhhhh......

What's the BIG deal???....I just grab new arrows and goooooooo...ohhh yeah with new marks :grin:...

and JAWS....don't look behind you to the WEST.....It's coming for you AGAIN..:smow::smow::smow::mg:*

.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I cannot believe this freaking winter.. You're right, probably more snow headed our way Monday. Probably not measurable, but still colder than I care to have now that it's essentially March.. :rant:


We did get a good break from the weather today.. Light winds, temps in the high 50's.. Unfortunately the field range is not setup yet, but I did get a chance to slop my way around a 3D range.. 3'ish hours; 20 arrows.. Not the most exciting way to shoot, but at least it was outside.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> I cannot believe this freaking winter.. You're right, probably more snow headed our way Monday. Probably not measurable, but still colder than I care to have now that it's essentially March.. :rant:
> 
> 
> We did get a good break from the weather today.. Light winds, temps in the high 50's.. Unfortunately the field range is not setup yet, but I did get a chance to slop my way around a 3D range.. 3'ish hours; 20 arrows.. Not the most exciting way to shoot, but at least it was outside.


*Heyyy any day outside shooting..."anything"...is better than experiencing cabin fever...
But from reports....what you don't get and keep Monday....we are supposed to get Tuesday night over here...right after this weekend of teaser sunny 60's and experiencing the joy of some backyard shooting...

One thing for sure is our Spring will be getting here quicker than our Archery Friends up North....*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heyyy any day outside shooting..."anything"...is better than experiencing cabin fever...
> But from reports....what you don't get and keep Monday....we are supposed to get Tuesday night over here...right after this weekend of teaser sunny 60's and experiencing the joy of some backyard shooting...
> 
> One thing for sure is our Spring will be getting here quicker than our Archery Friends up North....*
> ...


I think yer right... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think yer right... :chortle: :chortle:


*
STICKY....DUUUDE....what did ya'all do to PO Mamma Nature up there????*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think yer right... :chortle: :chortle:


just do what I am gonna do....shoot the outdoor arrows indoors  Play tricks on your self


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> STICKY....DUUUDE....what did ya'all do to PO Mamma Nature up there????*
> 
> .


Well, we were due... been gettin off too easy for a while now.. :chortle: :noidea:



Brown Hornet said:


> just do what I am gonna do....shoot the outdoor arrows indoors  Play tricks on your self


I did for a while.. but I setup the new bow for fatties.. easily changed, minor nock point adjustment..  But.. I need a few more 300's before I switch back to skinnys.. :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I did for a while.. but I setup the new bow for fatties.. easily changed, minor nock point adjustment..  But.. I need a few more 300's before I switch back to skinnys.. :lol: :tongue:


Yeah....well I know you don't always make the changes needed until I make you do :chortle: 

You shoot good enough that you don't need fatties to shoot a 300....they will give you a few more Xs but come on....you can keep your ACCs in that big dot. It's bigger then the 20 dot outside


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*skinny arrows*

I've been shooting my ACC's for the past month or so at those spots. Ready for outdoors other than getting some marks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Started switching over myself last night when I got home from the state shoot...course my compound really is still set up for skinnys since I shot the recurve inside...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*break'em out*

Wife and I took a drive though Amish country this morning, and a bunch of them were out plowing their fields (4 & 5 up hitches). It's MUST be time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> Wife and I took a drive though Amish country this morning, and a bunch of them were out plowing their fields (4 & 5 up hitches). It's MUST be time.


The long term forecast up here has the # 5 in it for the weekend and early next week... course, we could be gettin snow tomorrow too.. :noidea:  :beach:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

It was only 65* here today...but there was about a 3mph wind!!!

Got the new Pro Tour 420's with Tungsten points, all fletched up with white Feather Visions Wraps and yellow FF187 vanes. Can't wait for Isabella and Redding!!

Just wondering, have any of you tried the Beiter Out-Pin nocks?? They go over the pins and over the end of the actual shaft, protecting the shaft. I am going to try a drop-away this outdoor season so I'm not worried about them contacting the rest. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I was going to go with Beiters....but at that price and as fragile as Beiters are they would cost a small fortune for a summer worth of shooting. I shot Beiters for a long time and I blew up tubed more shafts then you can shake a stick at. I do still like them indoors though 

Send me your addy and I will send you some pin nocks to try if you want :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

These are the Beiters that go over the pin and also over the end of the carbon. Supposedly, they really protect the shaft!?!?

I'm shooting the Easton "G" pin nocks right now and really like them!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I was going to go with Beiters....but at that price and as fragile as Beiters are they would cost a small fortune for a summer worth of shooting. I shot Beiters for a long time and I blew up tubed more shafts then you can shake a stick at. I do still like them indoors though
> 
> Send me your addy and I will send you some pin nocks to try if you want :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> These are the Beiters that go over the pin and also over the end of the carbon. Supposedly, they really protect the shaft!?!?
> 
> I'm shooting the Easton "G" pin nocks right now and really like them!!


I knew which ones you were talking about....I almost got some for my Nano's a couple years ago. But they are around like $25-30 a doz. That's just ridiculous. And they don't protect the shaft any better then a pin and a Bohning IMO...I have been shooting Nano's for 2 years and have cracked ONE arrow and that one was absolutley crushed...the pin looked like it got shot with a .22 mag. A Beiter wouldn't have saved that shaft...if it wasn't a Nano it would have been tubbed....if it was an ACE it would have been crushed. :wink:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

I just got some Protours, I fletched, cut and put the most expensive points known to man in them (thanks to the internet and Jack Daniels). Shot the first 3 and SMACK, bye bye arrow!! Pin nock and pin took it pretty hard from the rear!! I haven't done a total inspection yet but I am guessing it won't be part of my shooting kit this season! :dead::doh:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's what I was wondering. I haven't tried them yet but I did get them at LAS for $17.99 a dz.!! I thought at that price, they were worth a shot!! That being said, I really like the "G" pin nocks!! I didn't even lose a nock at Redding shooting with Pro's!! I couldn't believe it!! And that was with Tom Crowe shooting his giant X-7's with like 300gr. of point weight!! Josh Schaff tubed one of Tom's arrows and his little carbon arrow came out of the SIDE of Tom's arrow!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I knew which ones you were talking about....I almost got some for my Nano's a couple years ago. But they are around like $25-30 a doz. That's just ridiculous. And they don't protect the shaft any better then a pin and a Bohning IMO...I have been shooting Nano's for 2 years and have cracked ONE arrow and that one was absolutley crushed...the pin looked like it got shot with a .22 mag. A Beiter wouldn't have saved that shaft...if it wasn't a Nano it would have been tubbed....if it was an ACE it would have been crushed. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> That's what I was wondering. I haven't tried them yet but I did get them at LAS for $17.99 a dz.!! I thought at that price, they were worth a shot!! That being said, I really like the "G" pin nocks!! I didn't even lose a nock at Redding shooting with Pro's!! I couldn't believe it!! And that was with Tom Crowe shooting his giant X-7's with like 300gr. of point weight!! Josh Schaff tubed one of Tom's arrows and his little carbon arrow came out of the SIDE of Tom's arrow!!


I don't like Easton's nocks....

But you can get the ones I am shooting from Bohning's website for around $35....for 100 of them  

2 doz Beiters....or 2 years worth of Bohnings.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't like Easton's nocks....
> 
> But you can get the ones I am shooting from Bohning's website for around $35....for 100 of them
> 
> 2 doz Beiters....or 2 years worth of Bohnings.


Bohning pin nocks are the way to go. :thumbs_up


----------

